
A peer-to-peer organisation's design publicly available - CaptSpot
https://nothing.peerdom.org
======
CaptSpot
The product design agency 'Nothing Interactive' from Switzerland adopted the
peer-to-peer (P2Porg) organisational design (inspired by Sociocracy) more than
a year ago. They now made it publicly available, so others can learn.

